# Yami Marik's Most Bullshit Victory



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 16, 2014)

So i did this thread a few years back but it honestly never gets old to me. Plus a lot of new faces have joined since then.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 16, 2014)

Against Joey. It was stupid.


----------



## Agent of Chaos (Jun 16, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> Against Joey. It was stupid.



Joey had him dead to rights that match, but the fucking author wasn't willing to give Joey Ra


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 16, 2014)

Agent of Chaos said:


> Joey had him dead to rights that match, but the fucking author wasn't willing to give Joey Ra



Classic Takahashi.


----------



## Expelsword (Jun 16, 2014)

Marik was a terrible duelist.


----------



## Xeogran (Jun 16, 2014)

Damn, Joey should have won that 
So close too.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 16, 2014)

Expelsword said:


> Marik was a terrible duelist.



It didn't matter too much since everyone else was terrible too. 



Leon Soryu said:


> Damn, Joey should have won that
> So close too.



He should have. 

But plot.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 16, 2014)

Joey match easily, he basically won


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jun 16, 2014)

Tempted to go with Joey's duel, since Kaiba being in charge of the tournament is the only reason he won that one. I'm pretty sure even Pegasus would have sided with Joey in that situation.

On the other hand, the Yami Bakura duel annoys me even more because he didn't _need_ to rely on bullshit to win like in the other two. The trick he used to take away Ra's attack points was legitimately clever and it made perfect sense that he'd have a plan to deal with Ra in case it was used against him by anyone who could actually decipher its text. If he had won by attacking Ra while it was in attack mode with no attack points this would have been a completely legitimate victory.

But no, instead he has knowledge of Ra that the original Marik doesn't have, and we're never given an explanation for why he does. It's just another ass pull to stop him from losing and makes him look like an even worse duelist.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jun 16, 2014)

Its obviously the ancient text thing.
Why would Pegasus even make a card like that.
Sure, it makes sense for the actual Raa to have such conditions, but the card version?


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 16, 2014)

Well the thing is ... most people's expectation of Mai's duel with Melvin was very low. Now Joey ... since he was a main protag, he actually had more chances. 

But you know ... the whole plot is set up so that Atem will duel Melvin anyways.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 16, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> Well the thing is ... most people's expectation of Mai's duel with Melvin was very low. Now Joey ... since he was a main protag, he actually had more chances.
> 
> But you know ... the whole plot is set up so that Atem will duel Melvin anyways.



Basically. 

They should've made him seem more skilled rather than just trying to hurt everyone and shit with shadow games. I'm also really disappointed that Yugi vs Joey was off-panel/off-screen


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 16, 2014)

Melvin's only skill is to hurt people though.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 16, 2014)

His fight with Bakura, it is so bullshit that even with regular Marik telling Bakura about the deck and cards, Yami still won by asspulling new powers with his Ra(to be fair I recall he changed his deck a bit at that time).


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 16, 2014)

Great beast of the sky, please hear my cry. Transform thyself from orb of light and bring me victory in this fight. Envelop the desert with your glow and cast your rage upon my foe. Unlock your powers from deep within so that together we will win. Appear in this shadow game as I call your name: WINGED DRAGON OF RA!


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jun 16, 2014)

Yami Marik was the main villain of Battle City, so there was never any doubt that he was going to duel Yami Yugi in the finals and defeat everyone he faced until then. The logical thing to do would have been to hype him up as an insanely skilled duelist who also had access to the most powerful god card. Instead he gets kicked around by anyone with noteworthy skill and has to pull new abilities for Ra out of his ass until he wins.

He comes across as a worse duelist than Odion, who trounced Joey in a completely fair duel without needing a god card. I honestly wouldn't be surprised if the regular Marik was a better duelist than his split personality.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 16, 2014)

I would've expected more powerful cards in general in Marik's deck considering that the entire point of the Rare Hunters was to obtain the rarest and strongest cards


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 16, 2014)

Well ... rare cards don't actually equal good cards.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jun 16, 2014)

In fact, Marik demonstrably _is_ a better duelist than Yami Marik.

Marik duels Yami Yugi with Osiris (Slifer is an extremely dumb name change no matter how much I enjoy the dub) and successfully backs him into a corner, only losing because of a questionable exploitation of the game rules.

Yami Marik duels Joey, a less skilled duelist, with Ra, a far more powerful god card, and loses without Joey having to do anything nearly as drastic to win.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 16, 2014)

Yeah that is true. However in my personal opinion, Yami Marik tends to underestimate his opponent a lot ... which could explain why he technically did lose to Joey.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 16, 2014)

I don't understand what underestimating someone in a duel would do. You're always going to play your cards in the best way possible or anyone could lose. He was fairly torture-happy though.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jun 16, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> Yeah that is true. However in my personal opinion, Yami Marik tends to underestimate his opponent a lot ... which could explain why he technically did lose to Joey.



No excuse when Seto "You're less significant than bacteria to me." Kaiba has a perfect record against Joey.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 16, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I don't understand what underestimating someone in a duel would do. You're always going to play your cards in the best way possible or anyone could lose. He was fairly torture-happy though.



Umm ... in real life that happens a lot ...



Eldritch Sukima said:


> No excuse when Seto "You're less significant than bacteria to me." Kaiba has a perfect record against Joey.



Koiba was always above Joey.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 16, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILFFwkAM8g8[/youtube]


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 16, 2014)

So yeah ... still think that Yami Marik vs Joey was the dumbest thing.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 16, 2014)

Yeah it was total bullshit and in the manga that's the last match you see Joey in


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 16, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Yeah it was total bullshit and in the manga that's the last match you see Joey in



He did duel against Yami Bakura in the Memory World Arc, but lost in one turn...

Well to be honest I would've preferred Joey be the one that beat Marik and Yugi and Joey facing off in the finals...I think that would have been more of an unexpected twist to it than anything.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 17, 2014)

That was pretty BS too, you see Yugi proceed to beat him with a deck he's only recently put together (as well as Atem)


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jun 17, 2014)

lol Marik, lol Ra.
I can't even remember all the things Ra could do besides the LP thingy.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 17, 2014)

Totally not a cat said:


> lol Marik, lol Ra.
> I can't even remember all the things Ra could do besides the LP thingy.



OK, here goes...like all gods:

-It is not affected by traps
-Monster effects last only one turn, even those that remove it from the field
-Spells last only one turn, even those that remove it from the field
-3 Tributes are required to Normal Summon it. 
-Sent to the Graveyard after the turn it is Special Summoned ends. 

Unique to it are:
-When Normal Summoned its ATK and DEF becomes the sum of the monsters' ATK and DEF that were sacrificed. 
-You can sacrifice any number of monsters on your side of the field to add to Ra's attack.
-Osiris' and Obelisk's effect do not work on it.
-Osiris and Obelisk are vulnerable to its effects.

Phoenix Mode:
-You can pay 1000 LP to destroy a card on the field.
-If Special Summoned (at least from the Graveyard), you can sacrifice all but 1 LP to add to Ra's attack, then destroy all cards on your opponent's side of the field and inflict damage to your opponent's LP equal to its attack (sometimes they make it simply a direct attack so maybe either/or).
-It cannot be removed from the field by other card effects.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 17, 2014)

Phoenix form should have been its normal look. I brought this up in one of the other threads but why is Ra a metallic dragon bird thing?


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jun 17, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Its obviously the ancient text thing.
> Why would Pegasus even make a card like that.
> Sure, it makes sense for the actual Ra to have such conditions, but the card version?


You're forgetting that the Pegasus island rules Pegases invented are really, really weird and he didn't even bother even explaining them to anyone except Haga and Ryuzaki. That's just the way Pegasus behaves.


Eldritch Sukima said:


> Tempted to go with Joey's duel, since Kaiba being in charge of the tournament is the only reason he won that one. I'm pretty sure even Pegasus would have sided with Joey in that situation.





Linkofone said:


> Yeah that is true. However in my personal opinion, Yami Marik tends to underestimate his opponent a lot ... which could explain why he technically did lose to Joey.


He didn't technically lose to jonouchi, he didn't attack. If a player does not do anything within 5 minutes play automatically passes to the next player. 

Meaning all marik would have to do would be to wait five minutes then it's his turn again and he could legit win. And besides, as far as they are concerned, jonouchi is pretty much dead. They can hardly ask a corpse to play the next round.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 17, 2014)

I think it pretty awesome to declarE a corpse the winner.

Kaiba's lackey just walks over to Joey's body, bends over and lifts his lifeless arm into the air. 

VICTORY.


----------



## LoveLessNHK (Jun 17, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I don't understand what underestimating someone in a duel would do. You're always going to play your cards in the best way possible or anyone could lose. He was fairly torture-happy though.



Well, this happens in RL card games a lot. A lot of situations in card games there is a more straight forward way to win, but then, also, a more roundabout way to win that looks flashier. It's like, not attacking every turn though you have control of the board state just so you can stall for some infinite combo that's waiting in your deck.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 17, 2014)

> If a player does not do anything within 5 minutes play automatically passes to the next player.



The problem is that Joey wasn't stalling or anything. He legitly was hurt and required medical attention. They honestly should have paused the duel.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jun 17, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> The problem is that Joey wasn't stalling or anything. He legitly was hurt and required medical attention. They honestly should have paused the duel.



Dunno. What would happen if something like this occurred in the blitz chess championships?


----------



## Adamant soul (Jun 17, 2014)

Um I distinctly remember Joey saying attack before he passed out. Heck Gierfried was in the process of attacking Yami Marik, the reason they awarded the duel to Marik was because Joey passed out before Gierfried hit Marik. Which was total BS because Joey declared meaning he won, 0 life points, game over, the end. Granted I've only watched the dub so if he didn't manage to say it in the sub, it's still BS just not quite as bad.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 17, 2014)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Dunno. What would happen if something like this occurred in the blitz chess championships?



I guess the person will be rushed to the hospital and the patch will be paused. 

The fate of the Chess Championship hangs in the balance.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jun 17, 2014)

Adamant soul said:


> Um I distinctly remember Joey saying attack before he passed out. Heck Gierfried was in the process of attacking Yami Marik, the reason they awarded the duel to Marik was because Joey passed out before Gierfried hit Marik. Which was total BS because Joey declared meaning he won, 0 life points, game over, the end. Granted I've only watched the dub so if he didn't manage to say it in the sub, it's still BS just not quite as bad.



Oh, must have been the anime then. In the manga he was halfway through summoning it when he passed out.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jun 17, 2014)

Joey only passed out because he was hurt, and he was only hurt because Yami Marik was torturing him with evil magic.

Melvin should have been disqualified for attacking his opponent, which I'm pretty sure is blatantly against the rules.


----------



## Sablés (Jun 17, 2014)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Joey only passed out because he was hurt, and he was only hurt because Yami Marik was torturing him with evil magic.
> 
> Melvin should have been disqualified for attacking his opponent, which I'm pretty sure is blatantly against the rules.



Cheating ftw.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jun 17, 2014)

Yeah, what I've gathered from Battle City is that cheating is okay as long as you do it with a Millennium Item. 

Just look at Ishizu's duel, which Mokuba was actually watching and did nothing about.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 17, 2014)

He really just wanted Seto to lose. Figured it be a good life lesson for him. 

Unfortunately Mokuba didn't count on the fact Seto's obsession with a children's card game would invoke ancient magical mystical powers to alter time and let him win.


----------



## Sablés (Jun 17, 2014)

The bs in this series always make me smile. Don't think I'll ever forget the look on Dartz's face when Yugi surpassed infinity. 


EDIT: Looking back on it, Marik _was _surprisingly awful. Makes you wonder why Ishizu couldn't have dueled circles around the guy when she technically beat Kaiba.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 17, 2014)

Yeah he was a step down from Pegasus


----------



## Zeno (Jun 17, 2014)

Is the second option referring to the Dawn of the Duel saga?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 17, 2014)

Huh? Isn't Dawn of the Duel the final arc?

Anyway the second option is referring to when Yami Marik first hijacked Marik's body and then regular Marik's soul in Bakura's body with Yami Bakura dueled Yami Marik on the Kaiba Blimp.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 17, 2014)

Also regular Marik was cool in my book but maybe that's just because I think he's very good-looking....


----------



## Zeno (Jun 17, 2014)

I don't remember that duel, but it sounds like complete bs that YM pulled Ra knowledge out of his arse.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jun 17, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> EDIT: Looking back on it, Marik _was _surprisingly awful. Makes you wonder why Ishizu couldn't have dueled circles around the guy when she technically beat Kaiba.



I think the implication was that Yami Marik could use the Millennium Rod to block her precognition, and we don't know how good she was without relying on it, so at the very least it would have been a much closer match if he could do that.



MusubiKazesaru said:


> Yeah he was a step down from Pegasus



Pegasus is just as guilty since he constantly used the Millennium Eye as a crutch, but at least Pegasus actually had his own skills hyped too. By Kaiba, no less.



> "Well that's the attitude you have to take if you want to stand a chance against Maximillion Pegasus. You don't understand, Yugi. This is the man who _created_ Duel Monsters. He has every card that's ever been made at his disposal. He's mastered every strategy that's ever been played."



Meanwhile, Yami Marik embarrasses himself every time he tries to duel without relying on Ra, but we're just supposed to accept that he's really good because he's the main villain.


----------



## Zeno (Jun 17, 2014)

Probably Seto and Wheeler are the best duelers if we ignore PIS.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jun 17, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> The problem is that Joey wasn't stalling or anything. He legitly was hurt and required medical attention. They honestly should have paused the duel.



Card games are serious business.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jun 17, 2014)

Kil'jaeden said:


> Probably Seto and Wheeler are the best duelers if we ignore PIS.


Half of Jonouchi's deck is based on PIS


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 17, 2014)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Joey only passed out because he was hurt, and he was only hurt because Yami Marik was torturing him with evil magic.
> 
> Melvin should have been disqualified for attacking his opponent, which I'm pretty sure is blatantly against the rules.



I agree with both. 



Totally not a cat said:


> Card games are serious business.



Well, when you turn a WEAPON Making company into a Card Game Company, I guess it might just be.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jun 17, 2014)

^ Not to mention that change, made his company earn far more money than selling weapons ever did.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 17, 2014)

Dueling is the way of the future.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 18, 2014)

Given Japan's understandable dislike for nuclear weapons, I imagine a future Yu-Gi-Oh series all about how  group of heroes gets every country in the world to disarm and dismantle their nuclear arsenal and replace it instead with Duel Monsters.

Then a new Cold War starts with Japan and the rest of the world trying to outdo each other with better, stronger, more broken cards.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 18, 2014)

Kaiba corp shut down their weapon development division and facilities. So you're kinda right.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 18, 2014)

Well yeah but the point is that the new series will be a global movement to demilitarize and replace armies with cards.

Oh, Oh! Maybe even got the G Gundam right! Each country has a Dueling Representative and they have to win in a tournament to decide who rules Earth for a few years!


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 18, 2014)

That sounds really complicated.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 18, 2014)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Well yeah but the point is that the new series will be a global movement to demilitarize and replace armies with cards.
> 
> Oh, Oh! Maybe even got the G Gundam right! Each country has a Dueling Representative and they have to win in a tournament to decide who rules Earth for a few years!



That sounds excellent, way better than this recent shit


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 18, 2014)

This sounds like The kind of thing i would waste My money on. 
Get things worked and submit this shit to kaiba Corp


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 18, 2014)

Actually Arc - V isn't half bad.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jun 18, 2014)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Given Japan's understandable dislike for nuclear weapons, I imagine a future Yu-Gi-Oh series all about how  group of heroes gets every country in the world to disarm and dismantle their nuclear arsenal and replace it instead with Duel Monsters.
> 
> Then a new Cold War starts with Japan and the rest of the world trying to outdo each other with better, stronger, more broken cards.





Zaelapolopollo said:


> Well yeah but the point is that the new series will be a global movement to demilitarize and replace armies with cards.
> 
> Oh, Oh! Maybe even got the G Gundam right! Each country has a Dueling Representative and they have to win in a tournament to decide who rules Earth for a few years!



I wouldn't be surprised if this had already happened at some point in the timeline.

Remember GX? Where a single briefcase full of rare cards warranted an entire naval strike force to safely transport it Duel Academy? And where Duel Monsters had already surpassed _religion_ in terms of global importance, being considered a cornerstone for world domination along with politics and economics?


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 18, 2014)

There was a point in 5Ds where cities depended upon dueling energy to do everything. That screwed up and destroyed the world. 

It didn't make too much sense ... but whateves.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jun 18, 2014)

Security systems in Zexal also depend on Dueling, you could anything you wanted if you were good enough a card games


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 18, 2014)

5D's cops also can't follow you if you beat them in a motorcycle duel


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 18, 2014)

Man I can't wait to watch 5D's and ZeXal.


----------



## Alita (Jun 18, 2014)

Is it bad that I honestly didn't find any of marik's duels to be BS? 

Looking back on them now they maybe could have done some minor things better but overall they were great IMO.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 18, 2014)

In the original series the card game was a big thing but it wasn't this absurd...I mean guards still used firearms and military equipment...Kaiba owned(stole) a revolver and a fighter jet!


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 18, 2014)

Alita54 said:


> Is it bad that I honestly didn't find any of marik's duels to be BS?
> 
> Looking back on them now they maybe could have done some minor things better but overall they were great IMO.



The final duel with Yami Yugi was good but it just so happened to come on the heels of the single greatest duel in Yu-Gi-Oh history so it kinda stole his thunder.


----------



## Adamant soul (Jun 18, 2014)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> The final duel with Yami Yugi was good but it just so happened to come on the heels of the single greatest duel in Yu-Gi-Oh history so it kinda stole his thunder.



Nah, Joey vs Valon was the best duel in the original series. It wasn't as long but it was a lot more intense and just more enjoyable for me. Yugi vs Kaiba was a little too long and drawn out for my liking, it's certainly still among the best but I do believe there are several that are better. For rival duels my favorite is Yusei vs Jack (Fortune Cup), short and sweet yet intense as all hell.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 18, 2014)

Joey vs Valon was pretty good.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 18, 2014)

Well I know a lot of people on here talk up 5D's and that it can rival or even surpass DM in quality so I am looking forward to when I start it after finishing GX. I hope to see why everyone loves Yusei and Jack so much. Although it seems Season 2 is most people's favorite. Dark Signers and all that.

My favorite "rival duels" are Yugi/Kaiba at Battle City and Jaden/Aster 2 when Aster won. Destiny Heroes were awesome in my book.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 18, 2014)

Totally not a cat said:


> Security systems in Zexal also depend on Dueling, you could anything you wanted if you were good enough a card games



Yes. 



MusubiKazesaru said:


> 5D's cops also can't follow you if you beat them in a motorcycle duel



I like it that way.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jun 18, 2014)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Yeah, what I've gathered from Battle City is that cheating is okay as long as you do it with a Millennium Item.
> 
> Just look at Ishizu's duel, which Mokuba was actually watching and did nothing about.


Why would peguses make using millennium items illegal in his card game? Then he couldn't do it himself. Plus the entire point of battle city from the perspective of ishizu (who manipulated kaiba into starting it) is to get marik to lose a shadow game so his power doesn't grow until he controls the world.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 18, 2014)

It was the Giant Rock Jet.


----------

